# license question to many tags?



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Well here goes; I went into meijers to pick up a combo license and a small game license. I told this to the guy (who should not be getting licenses for people). After 15 minutes and two calls to different people, they ended up coming over to "help", I got my small game license($15), combo license ($30), and a resident firearm deer tag ($15). After much confusion I ended up leaving with the four licenses. Oh yeah the total was $51 which doesn't make sense either. Each tag has a printed fee on it of $12.75

My questions are this:

1: Isn't this to many tags?

2: Am I in the wrong here?

3: If i do have to many tags what can/should I do to correct this?

I don't want to be in the wrong here, just looking to do the right thing.:help:


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Go back and get the resident firearm deer license voided. You should get 6 dollars back since it was discounted to 51 dollars (15 percent discount) from 60 dollars when you bought four licenses. You are currently in violation for purchasing too many licenses.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, you have too many tags. You can have an Archery Tag AND a Firearm Tag; OR a Combo Tag. You can buy up to 5 antlerless tags on top of that.

The $12.75 price is a 15% Discount you receive when you buy 4 or more licenses at one time -- which you shouldn't have received.

You need to decide whether you want the combo tags ($30) or the firearm tag ($15) and call Meijer and/or the DNR to straighten out your mess.

KW


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was thinking the same thing about voiding out the res firearm but I didn't trust the people there that day to even do that correctly!


----------



## AUTRAINWILLY (Sep 25, 2005)

Can you purchase these tags on line like a fishing licence? Nice not dealing with people sometimes.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

AUTRAINWILLY said:


> Can you purchase these tags on line like a fishing licence? Nice not dealing with people sometimes.


yes you can purchase any of them online, but they will be mailed to you(deer tags). . that may not be an option if you plan on going hunting today or tomorrow.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

K9wernet, when you stated "You can buy up to 5 antlerless tags on top of that." you were off by one. Actually you can have six tags: 5 private land and 1 public land.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

twodogsphil said:


> K9wernet, when you stated "You can buy up to 5 antlerless tags on top of that." you were off by one. Actually you can have six tags: 5 private land and 1 public land.


Still wrong. You can buy as many leftover public land tags as you want, 2 per day, until the quota is reached. The limit of 5 antlerless tags is for private land only.


----------

